# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Overgestapt van Venlafaxine op Valdoxan.

## peet39

Hallo Ik ben Peet en ben afgelopen dinsdag gestopt met mijn Venlafaxine 375mg per dag en ben begonnen met Valdoxan 25 mg.
De reden hiervan is een laag of geen libido en dat is niet leuk als je net een nieuwe vriendin heb.
Heb de venlafaxine ongeveer 2 jaar gebruikt was er wel tevreden over qua depressie en angstaanvallen , had daar geen last meer van. Maar had een zeer laag of geen libido vandaar op aanraden van mijn huisarts overgestapt op Valdoxan.
Volgens de huisarts niet afbouwen maar helemaal stoppen per direct met venlafaxine en beginnen met Valdoxan 25 mg.
Na 1 dag voelde ik me net een junk. Zweten,schokjes in mijn hoofd,eng en hongerig gevoel in de maag,diaree en een ziek gevoel zoals misselijk.
Dat duurt nu al drie dagen maar ga absoluut er mee door........ik ga dit winnen heb ik me voor genomen.

Is wel heel zwaar zeg.........

gr. peet

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Peet,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je? Helpt valdoxan al wat of is het nog steeds zwaar?

----------


## Adike

Ik zou het toch weer bespreken met je huisarts. Het kan liggen aan het afkicken, maar de oorzaak kan ook he nieuwe middel zijn. Afbouwen kan ook een optie zijn.

----------

